# Ajaxel Kurn: Sweet Darkness



## Sammaven (May 13, 2009)

Chapter One:

His knee ached, but the Deathhand Master would have to push through it. He was in front of the Dark Lord Asmelian Makus of Teus Mau, on his knees. Teus Mau was a small Dark Elf fortress in the mountains near Hag Graef. It was being attacked by Skaven hordes. The disgusting vermin-men were brought by the humans into the highlands, their plagues ravaging through the humans, which made the Dark Elfs' raids much easier, but it was hard for them to find slaves that weren't sickly and weak.

"Why have you not eradicated these ratmen?!" demanded Asmelian.

"My Lord Makus, the vermin are very elusive. They only show themselves when they know they can win, which is almost never. These beasts are but a small splinter in our side," said Master Ajaxel Kurn.

Dark Lord Makus spat a wad of black saliva onto the floor in front of Kurn. "If these "Skaven" are not put out of their misery, I will kill you and deal with it myself! Do not return until they are dead.. You are Deathhand! Those beasts should not be able to elude my Elites!"

"Of course, my Lord. If I do not return, then dishonor my name in every way possible. Send men to kill me. I should not be thwarted by simple rats.. If it can be so then I do not deserve to be in such an honorable position as Deathhand. Farewell, Lord Asmelian, I will not return in defeat," stated Kurn, who got to his feet and turned in one fluid motion. He stalked out of the palace chambers into the courtyard.

"So how did the Lord take to your failure?" sneered Telus Mechhau, his teeth yellow-tinted and filthy.

"It went better to the Lord than your death will be when I finish with you, worm. I don't know where you were taught to teach your betters with such disrespect," spat Kurn, backhanding the sniveling wretch across the face. The skinny Dark Elf fell to the floor, his nose bleeding. "Do not cross paths with me again, you poor excuse for a Dark Elf."

The gate into the Tower of the Hand of Death was closed. Ajaxel slashed a cut across his hand with a small ritual dagger. He let the blood drip into a hole in the gate. He waited. The huge doors slowly cranked open.

Darkness waited inside. Sweet, sweet Darkness.


----------

